# -
! 

1.      ,     .          50 000 . ?
2.      3-  2006  2007           ? 
3.      .      ?  ,    50 000    100 000?

,      
!

----------

1.
2.   
3. 50  -     - 

  ,   -

----------


## vlad651

1. 
2.  
3. 50 .

----------

,    2006   1     ,   2007 2     ? ...
 ,     50 000 ?

----------


## vlad651

2 . 219 .1 .2
 :Wow:

----------


## Andyko

,      ?

----------

! =)

----------

> ,      ?


 ?   .

----------

,   ,  .
  ,  ,   .

    2    .

----------


## vlad651

> ,      ?


?





    ? ::nyear::

----------


## Andyko

> 2


,   :Smilie:

----------


## vlad651

,

----------


## lowway

> !


1. 50000 .

2.   2007 ,   2006    , 




> . 1 . 2. .219    ,    1  ,       *           .*


,    2006        2007  :Wink:  

3.       ,    ,           100000 .



> .2 .1 . 219    ,           , - *         ,   2 * ,





> .2 .2 .219    ,    2 - 4  1   _(      ,    2  1  ,     ,    3  1 _ ),      ,    *  100000   *


..         100000 . (50000 . -    ,       .2 .1 . 219 )

----------


## lowway

> 2 . 219 .1 .2


+1

----------


## vlad651

100000 -   + 

   50 
   50   :Wink:

----------


## lowway

> 50


  ,   ,        .2 .1 . 219    ,  . 2 . 219,    100000 . :Wink:

----------


## lowway

*vlad651*,    24.07.2007 N 216-     . 219,            01.01.2007 .

----------


## fortis

**, *titanium*,   ,  100 000    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> 2.   2007 ,   2006    , 
> 
>  ,    2006        2007  
> 
> 3.       ,    ,           100000 .
> 
> 
> ..         100000 . (50000 . -    ,       .2 .1 . 219 )


2. ,      .  :Smilie:       2005, 2006, 2007 .

----------


## lowway

> 2. ,      .       2005, 2006, 2007 .


. 78 ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,    (.89,  87)

----------


## lowway

*LegO NSK*,     .1 . 2 . 219 ?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## LegO NSK

_  titanium  
2.   2007 ,   2006    , 
,    2006        2007  _ 

2.   ,    1  ,                  .

 229.  
1.    ,    227  228  .
     30  ,     .
2. ,        ,          .

 -     .227, 228.     .  ,      ,   ( )      .

"   " -  ,    ,   01.01.

----------


## lowway

*LegO NSK*,   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

:Smilie:

----------


## Aveisha

.

:     3 ,   2-   3 ? 
   ,   ,       .  :Frown:

----------

> 3 ,   2-   3 ?


 .  3- .



> ,   ,       .


   ?  , ,  .

----------


## LegO NSK

-  ,  .
     2- .   .      ,           .  ,           .      -     ,   ,    -  ...

----------

> 


   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2- -           (  )  :Smilie:

----------

?  :Smilie: 

   .
     ,      ,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------


## LegO NSK

2-

----------

,  .  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

2-  :Smilie:

----------


## zorro_z

> 2. ,      .       2005, 2006, 2007 .


+1.
                    ,    .     ,   7  78         .


        50 . .              (, ).  2007      38 . .

----------


## zorro_z

> .
>   ?


  . 
:           -  .    .
:              (, ,   ),   ,      .
,     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> . 
> :           - ** .    .
> :              (, ,   ),   ,      .
> ,     ?


1. ,    ,   .
2.  .

----------


## zorro_z

,    ,     ?             ,    .?

----------


## LegO NSK

.
  ,           .

----------


## zorro_z

> .


   -   .



> .


    ? 
  3+ 2 (),      -     ?
, -    ,  ?     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

, ...     ,    2-    (           ). -,     .

----------


## LegO NSK

,        + .

----------


## zorro_z

.   :yes:

----------


## .

*zorro_z*,    !

----------


## Aveisha

,    :Smilie:       :        ?

----------

*Aveisha*,   "  "?

----------


## LegO NSK

*Aveisha*, ,     2-.

----------

*LegO NSK*,  ,      3-?  :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

.
   2-  3-.

----------

*LegO NSK*,        .  ... :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

...    6,    :Smilie: 

,        .

----------


## Aveisha

,     6.    ,    .      ,        ? :Embarrassment:

----------

*Aveisha*,     2    6-       .

----------


## Aveisha

-   ...       ?     ?

----------

,      , /    .

:
 5:     20000
 6:  4528961000     8450
               4675245000     11550

----------


## Aveisha

,  ,          ?

----------


## mi

24  600   50000   -  ?   ?

----------


## .

> 24  600


 



> 50000


 
 23

----------


## NastiyS

(2006-2008)?
 .          ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> (2006-2008)?


  ,   !!!



> .


  ?   .



> ?


.  .  2006 -  01.01.2010.

----------


## Palinna

> ,   !!!
> 
>   ?   .
> 
> .  .  2006 -  01.01.2010.


, ,            01.01.2010?
      ?)

----------


## LegO NSK

.

----------

:
1.         +  ,              ?
2.           ?

----------

> 2.           ?


 -   .

----------

> 2006 -  01.01.2010.


  2005  ?

----------


## LegO NSK

2005    .   ,   - .

----------

> 2005    .   ,   - .


!  ...

----------


## yulechka83

! 
  2008 .    .   2009 .   ,    .       ,  ,     -   ???

----------


## .

18 ,      .    ,         2009 .

----------


## Katebuh

.. )

----------


## medyza

2009     -120 000 ?  50 000?

----------

,  , :  3-        3   :    ,        ,-  ,-  .     50000 .    ().   13%    ?   - ,      ?  .[quote],  , :  3-        3   :    ,        ,-  ,-  .     50000 .    ().   13%    ?   - ,      ?  .

----------


## Zavrik

!
         !
 2011        39800 .,    
  58000 . (,  ), ..     
 2011. +   38000 .  +   20000 .,    
    -   .
:     . 39800 .    58000 .???      ,  
      -.

----------


## Andyko

> 39800 .,    
>   58000 . (,  ),


 ,     ?

----------


## OlgaK

> . 39800 .


  :Wink:

----------

